# Today at David Stanley Auction



## Richard T (10 May 2013)

We finally made it to a David Stanley auction this morning where we met up with forumites Andy T, Rich Arnold, and Tools'n'tat. 

The best way to describe it may be to imagine all the very best stuff from all the car boot sales in the country, gathered together in one room by all those mysterious people who always get there earlier than anyone else. 
For instance, I can't imagine another situation in which I would notice a large box full of about twenty Norris smoothers. 

I had promised myself that I would not spend too much money. I couldn't have possibly have ever earned that much money to spend. 

Anyway, we had a mooch around the lots and I spied something a bit interesting in one of the "box of old tools" types - no estimate. I sent Emma in to bid (she always does my bidding) and she got it for £22. After costs £25. 
At first glance it appeared like this: 





But lurking in there among the wormy old clamps and decrepit weaving shrapnel,





Were some very interesting augers. A huge taper.





And a huge spoon.





A smaller spoon





and a - one - of - these: has to be the simplest auger design. 





Other than that I got some other bits from a couple of the stalls that were set up at the back of the room. 
An extremely posh mortise gage, one of dozens to choose from: 





Ebony and brass with the lower pin adjustment via a slot in the end. Very civilised.





And three plane irons of as - new length, two by Marples and one by Sorbey ...





... all parallels. :shock: 





It was a very good day indeed. Got to chat lots (sorry) with Bill and Sarah Carter, Brian Jackson and Tim Smith. 

If I had taken more money I would have spent it.


----------



## toolsntat (10 May 2013)

Nice to meet up with you folks again and really glad you enjoyed it 8) 

Look forward to seeing you again :wink: 

Andy


----------



## Scouse (10 May 2013)

A nice box of goodies Richard; those augers don't look unlike the ones used by that old Swedish clogmaker in a video posted a while back

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGDkliy1DEU

A new enterprise perhaps?


----------



## gregmcateer (11 May 2013)

Porn, pure porn - Your lucky boy!


----------



## Richard T (11 May 2013)

That's exactly what they are for Scouse and I really bought them to get out of making some for a Belgian friend who wants to make clogs the old fashioned way. Last time he was over here he brought me some VW leaf springs and left me to get on with it.... These will be much better for him than what ever I could come up with without the specific shaped swage. 

Greg - you should have been at the auction - phwoooor!!


----------



## AndyT (11 May 2013)

It was indeed another grand day out, and a good warm-up for today's gathering!


----------



## jimi43 (16 May 2013)

PHEW!!!

I wasn't going to read this thread for fear of seeing old mitre infills by someone throwing out the Towell (coat?) or a beautiful gizzmo that came out of the Mary Rose...or maybe one of those beautiful chests full of tools....

Thank the lord you're a Smiffy Richard!!!

Superb buy that box...I fear I would have been tempted further...box of Norrises indeed!!! :mrgreen: 

I get itchy fingers just thumbing one of David's catalogues...I take it you acquired one from this auction?

Cheers

Jim


----------

